# WD Elements ext 2,5 HDD ausbauen



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir von mm eine externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte gekauft um Sie in meine PS4 einzubauen. Weiss einer ob das möglich ist? Oder ist das fest verbaut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

Hast du eine exaktere Modellbezeichnung?
Viele günstige 2,5" HDD`s haben den USB-Controller aufgelötet und haben keinen SATA-Anschluss mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2016)

Eine richtige 2,5" HDD wäre besser gewesen. Auch wegen der Garantie.


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du eine exaktere Modellbezeichnung?
> Viele günstige 2,5" HDD`s haben den USB-Controller aufgelötet und haben keinen SATA-Anschluss mehr.


Model: WDBHHG0010BBK-EESN

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

Zu der "Western Digital Elements portable Exclusive Edition" find ich leider nix.
Die Special Edition hat den USB direkt aufgelötet.


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. Dezember 2016)

Die WDBUZG0010BBK-EESN
Ist ne normale 2.5" HDD mit einer extra Platine vor den Anschlüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

Die verlötete SE
WD Western Digital Elements SE Portable USB HDD Festplatte 2,5" Case opening GehÃ¤use Ã¶ffnen recover - YouTube


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Die WDBUZG0010BBK-EESN
> Ist ne normale 2.5" HDD mit einer extra Platine vor den Anschlüssen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Platte sieht aber anders aus als meine 'der USB Anschluss '.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die verlötete SE
> WD Western Digital Elements SE Portable USB HDD Festplatte 2,5" Case opening GehÃ¤use Ã¶ffnen recover - YouTube


Die Platte sieht genau so aus wie meine. Das bedeutet also das der USB Anschluss fest verlötet ist oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

In meinem Video ist der USB-Controller verlötet.


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> In meinem Video ist der USB-Controller verlötet.


Verlischt die Garantie wenn man es öffnet?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man das Öffnen nicht nachvollziehen kann, würd ich sagen nein.
Ich glaub aber nicht das du das geklipste Gehäuse ohne äußere Schäden aufbekommst.

Wir haben hier im Forum aber einen freundlichen MitarbeiterIn von WD.
Frag da mal freundlich nach ob die fix verlötet oder eine normale SATA-HDD ist.
TitaniaWD


----------



## Ferix2x (6. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn man das Öffnen nicht nachvollziehen kann, würd ich sagen nein.
> Ich glaub aber nicht das du das geklipste Gehäuse ohne äußere Schäden aufbekommst.
> 
> Wir haben hier im Forum aber einen freundlichen Mitarbeiter von WD.
> ...


Kannst du das bitte für mich machen? Habe nur meine Handy hier...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitaniaWD (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, das Öffnen des Gehäuses dieses Modells verlischt leider die Garantie. 

WD Elements Portable 2.5'' wurde als eine externe USB-Platte konzipiert, es gibt einen proprietären Anschluss drin und WD garantiert nicht, dass die Platte außerhalb  des Gehäuses funktionieren wird. Mehr dazu kann ich nicht sagen 

Ich würde empfehlen, wenn es um ein PS4-Upgrade geht, einfach eine 2.5'' SATA Patte bis zum 9.5mm Bauhöhe zu kaufen und benutzen.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------

